# George W. Bush Makes Plea For A Different 1 Percent -- One We Can All Get Behind



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Former President George W. Bush put the spotlight on veterans while speaking during the Bush's Institute's Empowering Our Nation's' Warriors summit on Wednesday.
Bush said veterans are the one percent of the population others should wholeheartedly support.
"They are the 1 percent of Americans that kept the 99 percent safe," Bush said, according to the Fort Worth Star-Telegram. "We owe them and their families a deep debt of gratitude."
Bush weighed in on what veterans want after serving.
"What most veterans want is to have their service understood and appreciated for what it is: A formative experience in their lives and a source of skills and values that prepare them to succeed in civilian lives," Bush said, according to ABC. "Our veterans have defended the American people and now they want to experience the American dream."

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...tml?utm_hp_ref=fb&src=sp#sb=2581599b=facebook


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Damn right George! Unfortunately, the free-loading,entitled 11% Moonbats are ready to smear feces all over the 1% and the Constitution they defended. WAKE UP America!


----------

